# New Betta!



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Just got back from petco with this beauty. My first girl. Got any tips on how to take care of her? And she needs a name. I love the white all around her edges. Got any ideas for names? And she is in a 1 gallon bowl. Shes so tiny so it looks roomy.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

She does not look very healthy.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you kidding me? She looks extremely healthy :3 Her fins aren't clamped or anything, she doesn't have stress stripes, I don't see any fin rot, I don't see any fungus, and her eyes look fine. I see absolutely nothing wrong with her  Very pretty girl you have.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah. She looks perfectly healthy!!!!!!!!! I'd name her Blueberry... but that is just me. 

Their care is no different from the males.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yep, she's perfectly healthy and she's very pretty!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Why do you say she's not healthy? She looks better than most of the female I've bought! Lol.

She is a cutie!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

He/She seems to like to say people's fish don't look healthy for some reason...?
She looks adorable to me!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

she looks great to me!


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

cut him/her some slack, hes only 10


----------



## AlexXx (Aug 23, 2009)

very cute 

nice and healthy!!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

I didn't mean to sound rude, I was just wondering what s/he found unhealthy about the betta.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

haha okay good. I got scared 4 a minute  I hoped she was healthyy and i decided to name her Aqua


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

She is very pretty and I like her name.


----------



## dh5daaaccfdd (Nov 11, 2009)

Ooooooooooooooooooh My


----------



## finsNfur (May 4, 2008)

She's pretty, and the name is perfect.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

She's so cute!!


----------



## bettaowner101 (Nov 13, 2009)

She is very pretty! Haha, I am bad at naming fish. Butterscotch for a name maybe?


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

She is beautiful!!! LOL Aqua is the name of one of my males


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

*your fish is so healthy looking. someone has no reasoning for saying she isnt. she is beautiful, reminds me of my fish Zelda. Im not good at names but she looks like a (Mabelline).:lol:*


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

She's adorable. Good luck with her.


----------



## ScuitoAmi150 (Nov 19, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks everyone!! Shes doing good. working on getting her a bigger tank :/ but she wont eat pellets!! i crush them but still no. and she will only eat bloodworms!!!!! DRAMA QUEEN!!!!!!!


----------

